# Weight Formula



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I know several of you were curious about weight. I came across this in one of my folders. I thought some of you still might be interested. I don't know how acurate it is. Here's what a breeder once told me.



If at eight weeks the pup is 2 1/2 #.. or less you'd have an excellent chance it would not top out at more than 9-10 #.. up to 3, it still might stay that small, but maybe not.. and much more than 3 you are probably looking at a 12 # or more dog..


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Not quite sure how this computes with your formula, Linda, but Biscuit was 4# at 12 wks when we got him. I was told he would be small--he was the smallest puppy in the litter---not more than 9 # , and both his parents are small. 

However, we've have watched him grow like a beanstalk in total wonderment, and, as it turns out, at ten mos. he is FOURTEEN POUNDS. But he isn't overweight or bulky at all and is an attractive, active guy. And we love him anyway SO much, but had hoped for a slightly smaller, and therefore, more portable Hav. He's a little too big to carry around the mall--now, I must walk him. 

My question: How unusual, amongst you all, is this large a Hav?? I'd be curious to know the average weight of the adult dogs on this Forum. Thanks! PS I don't know how his littermates currently compare.


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Hi Amy,
There are a few people who are going to kill me for bring up the weight thing again. If you do a search, "weigh", there are a couple past threads that will come up. There are a lot of pups and adult dogs weights on these threads. But for your info., I do not think biscuit is out of the norm. I think there are many that size, and some bigger and smaller. You have to also consider if it's muscle weight and the bone size. Some dogs with lighter bones might weigh 11lbs but be at the top of the standard. A sturdier dog could be the same weight. but under 10 inches. Here are my guys sizes. They are all muscle from daily 2 plus mile hikes.
Bella- 3 yrs old in Aug- 6lbs, 9inches- fine boned
Fred-2 yrs in Nov- 13.5lbs- 11 inches- moderate boned
Scudder- almost 8 mo-11.5lbs,9 inches-very sturdy boned my little tank!
I think Biscuit has a beautiful face. I like all hav's. Having both sizes I tend to like the moderate size. Fred and Scudder are so much more fun to squeeze and cuddle with. I have to be careful with bella as she is so fragile. Since I walk of leash, I also have to worry about birds of pray. With my bigger guys it's not an issue.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Linda,

That is interesting to read your thoughts on your different-sized Havs. I have two Havs: my 2 year-old is 18 pounds and my 8 month-old puppy is almost 14 pounds. I keep thinking it would be really fun to have a little one - like 8 pounds or so. But with my two human kids, maybe it _is_ better that I have big sturdy Havs!! 

(And there is nothing like hugging and burying your face in the 18-pounder!!)
:hug:

Jane


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

I would love to hear form others who knew there Hav's weight as a young pup. Brutus was 3# at 10 weeks and is now 9.2# at 6 1/2 months.

Roxie was 2 1/2# at 10 weeks and is now 4# at almost (tomorrow) 4 months.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

I just dug this out from an old email I'd sent the breeder awhile back (she wanted to know how Lincoln's weight progressed since he ended up getting so BIG). Here's his stats:

7 weeks: 3.1 pounds
9 weeks: 5.1 pounds
13 weeks: 7.1 pounds
17 weeks: 8.9 pounds
4 1/2 months: 10.5 pounds
6 months: 13 pounds (approx)
8 months: 16 pounds (approx)
1 year: 16.8 pounds
2+ years: 18 pounds (very muscly and not overweight at all - I asked the vet twice!!)

He grew incredibly fast as a young puppy. He'd come out of the crate in the morning and his snout would be BIGGER than the night before. It was unbelievable!

Here are the weights I recorded for Scout:

9 weeks: 2.8 pounds
14 weeks: 4.8 pounds
18 weeks: 6.7 pounds
8 months: 13 1/2 pounds (approx)

Jane


----------



## ECudmore (Jun 5, 2007)

I ADOPTED RACQUET AT 12 WEEKS AND HE WAS
8 POUNDS, HE IS NOW 5 1/2 MONTHS OLD AND WEIGHS 14 POUNDS. HE IS VERY STURDY AND JUST A BIG HAV. THE BREEDER THOUGHT HE WOULD BE ABOUT 16 POUNDS . I DO WONDER HOW MUCH BIGGER HE WILL GROW. PEOPLE COMMENT ABOUT HIS GREAT SIZE AND STURDY LOOKS, THEY THINK HE RESEMBLES A TINY SHEEP DOG..
ELAYNE


----------



## Thumper (Feb 18, 2007)

I saw a couple of larger Havs at the Playdate on Saturday. One was around 18 lbs and the other one....HAD to be pushing 20, he was weighed a month or so back at 18 but is just under a year old. Big, sturdy, CUTE boys! 

My girl was the smallest Hav there (other than the wee puppy) I really don't think she'll get over 10. We are off to the vet today, so I'll know what her weight is in a few hours. I'm guessing 7 lb range at 6.5 mo.

Kara


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

I think the formula reads like this:
If the pup is small at 8 weeks, it could go either way, but you have a better chance of it staying moderate sized. If the pup is way over the 3.5lb mark at 8 weeks it most likely will be larger. That's what it seems from everyone's feedback. 

Bella was my first havanese, so I got so used to her small size. When I got Fred I wanted a smaller havanese, but he grew to 13.5 lbs! (by the way, Fred was only 2.8lbs at 10 weeks. The formula did not work for him!) When I decided on a third I still had my heart set on small to moderate. I had the choice between 2 pups. One was from a very reputable breeder that was definitely going to be small. The other was going to be a sturdy dog approx. 10-12lbs, moderate in size. I was torn. As I was walking with Bella & Fred I realized what I liked about Bella was she was easy to carry but I realized I cuddled more with fred and actually got more satisfaction out of holding and sqeezing him. I ended up getting the bigger guy and am so happy I did. He is such a snuggle big and can hold his own. The smaller ones get stepped on and are more fragile. 

So don't be disappointed if you pup gets big, you will have more to love!:thumb: 

I love my BIG guys! I also love my baby Bella!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*I don't know if I should start a new thread...*

but I started a spreadsheet to see if there's any correlation between weight as puppy and adult. Also, some have been curious about height so if anyone has calculations, let me know. Here's what I have....if anyone wants to add their weights/heights or fill in some blanks, please email me: I have 8 week, 12week, 6 mo. and adult [>10 month].

[email protected]

Thanks.
AGE	DOG	WEIGHT	
ANNABELLE [ANNABELLE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 6.12	
BEAMER [FREEWAY1976] 
8 WK 
12 WK 2.9	*14 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
BELLA [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 6	
BRADY [BRADY'S MOM] 
8 WK 4	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 17	
BRUISER [MOJITO/BRUISER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12	
ADULT 
BRUTUS [CHERYL] 
8 WK 3.5	*10 WK
12 WK 4.6	*14 WK [6 LB @ 4 MO]
6 MO 7.4	*5 MO
ADULT 
BUGSY [JULIAV] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 10	
ADULT 10.8	
BUNNI [DAWNA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.3	*4.5 MO
ADULT 
CAPOTE [CAPOTESMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.75	
6 MO 
ADULT 
CASH [MISSY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 12	*16 WK
6 MO 12.6	
ADULT 
CASPER [CASPER'S MOMMY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12	
ADULT 
CHAMP [CHRISDISSER -- DIZZY [9.4] & TROOPER [17.5] SON] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 10	
ADULT 
COBY [SHOWDOWN] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10	*10 MO
COCO [JUDITH] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7	
ADULT 
COSMO [COSMOSMOM] 
8 WK 5	*9 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 16	
DD [DD & SUE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.5	
ADULT 7	
DERIAN [AL HENDERSON] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	*5 MO
ADULT 
DIZZY [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7	
ADULT 9.4	
DORA [AMA0722] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10.5	
DUNCAN[DOTNDANI] 
8 WK 5	*10 WK
12 WK 6	
6 MO 
ADULT 
DUSTY [DAJSMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 6	*16 WK
6 MO 7.5	*5 MO
ADULT 10	
FRED [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 2.8	*10 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 13.5	
FROSTY[AAK] 
8 WK 
12 WK 8	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
GUCCI [THUMPERLOVE] 
8 WK 3.5	*10 WK
12 WK 5	
6 MO 
ADULT 
HAVEE [JAN D] 
8 WK 
12 WK 5.5	*15 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
HOUSTON [RITA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.7	
6 MO 
ADULT 
IZZY [JUDY A] 
8 WK 3.3	
12 WK 4.7	*16 WK
6 MO 5.8	
ADULT 
JASPER [MISSY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 11	
ADULT 15	
JESTER [MOP TOP] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 9.5	
ADULT 
JEWEL [JODIM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.5	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
KODI [IRNFIT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.5	*11 WK
6 MO 6	*5 MO
ADULT 10.5	
LILY [LILY'S MOMMA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13	
ADULT 
LINCOLN [JANE] 
8 WK 3.1	*7 WK [5.1 @ 9 WK]
12 WK 7.1	*13 WK
6 MO 13	
ADULT 18	
LOGAN [LAURIEF] 
8 WK 4.5	* 9 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 10	
ADULT 
LOLA [LOLA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 6.5	
ADULT 10.5	*10 MO
MAX [RICKR] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 7.5	
ADULT 
MCKENNA[MCKENNASEDONA] 
8 WK 2.8	
12 WK 3.5	
6 MO 8.5	*8MO
ADULT 10.5	
MILO [BLAISEROY] 
8 WK 
12 WK 7	*14 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
MINKA [JIMMONTANA] 
8 WK 2	
12 WK 3.5	
6 MO 9.5	*8 MO [5 MO 6.5]
ADULT 9.1	
MIRABEL [ANNEKS] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
MOJITO [MOJITO/BRUISER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13.5	
ADULT 
NIGEL [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 3.4	*10 WK
6 MO 6	*4.5 MO
ADULT 
OLLIE [OLLIESMOM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8.5	*9 MO
ADULT 
OREO [WHITBMOM] 
8 WK 4	*10 WK
12 WK 
6 MO 8.9	
ADULT 
OZZY [SUSANNORM] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 9.8	
ADULT 
PARKER [LUCHETE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 17	
PRESTON [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 11	*8 MO
ADULT 
QUINCY [JULIE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 10.5	
RAQUET [ECUDMORE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 8	
6 MO 14	*5.5 MO
ADULT 
REECE [REECE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 13	
ADULT 
RICKY [MARJRC] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 15	
ROXIE [CHERYL] 
8 WK 2.5	*10 WK
12 WK 4	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
RUDY [LILY'S MOMMA] 
8 WK 
12 WK 5	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
SAM [DBOUDREAU] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	*4.5 MO
ADULT 15.5	
SAMMY [MARJRC] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 9	
SCOUT [JANE] 
8 WK 2.8	*9 WK
12 WK 4.8	*14 WK
6 MO 13.5	*8 MO
ADULT 
SCUDDER [LFUNG5] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 11.5	*8 MO
ADULT 
SEACLAID [JOLYNN] 
8 WK 3	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT

SHELBY [IRNFIT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 4.5	* 11 WK
6 MO 8	*5.5 MO
ADULT 9.4	*7 MO
SKIVER [JOLYNN] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 4	
ADULT 
SMARTY [SMARTY] 
8 WK 4.2	*10 WK
12 WK 6.5	[ ALSO HAS 5.4 LISTED]
6 MO 
ADULT 
SOFIE [ANNABELLE] 
8 WK 
12 WK 6.8	*16 WK
6 MO 
ADULT 
TROOPER [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 12.2	
ADULT 17.5	
TULLY [JIMMONTANA] 
8 WK 2.9	
12 WK 
6 MO 
ADULT 
VALENTINO [DOGGIE NUT] 
8 WK 2.8	
12 WK 4.7	
6 MO 8.4	
ADULT 13	
YODA [SUSANECKERT] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 8	
ADULT 11	
ZORRO [CHRISDISSER] 
8 WK 
12 WK 
6 MO 5.5	
ADULT


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks for all the great input Linda, Cheryl, Elayne, Jane, Kara, Trish! I've been a little concerned about this. I appreciate the compliment, Linda, as we think his face is nice too. 

I measured height at shoulders and he's about 10 ". I have only one other Hav around here to compare him to "in person" , at the dogsitter's, and Sammy is a lighter, smaller, longer-legged dog-------really, the two of them together somewhat illustrate the two phenotypes in the "two different breeds" thread--though Biscuit's legs aren't bowed. And Biscuit has the silkier, finer coat. Sammy's curly. There is lots of variation, it seems.

B. is just a sturdier guy, and bigger boned, though not super-thick. He is also long, and I like to joke that a Westie got into the henhouse. He has that cute little sheepdog look, too, Elayne, and people remark on him wherever we go.

Looking forward to meeting some of you Bay Area members in person at a future playdate so Biscuit can meet all these other cute dogs. ;-) It's fun to compare and learn more about this great breed!


----------



## TnTWalter (May 9, 2007)

*Amy...*

I added Biscuit's info to my spreadsheet.

Trish


----------



## Amy R. (Jul 1, 2007)

Thanks, Trish.
Did you read the latest posts on parrot mouth? I'll try to photograph Biscuit's overbite, if you like.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I wonder if we might have stats on what the heaviest recorded weight for a Havanese might be??? I would guess you could probably get amounts in the range of 20-30lbs if you found a real "Big Boy"....

Derek


----------



## marbenv (May 31, 2007)

Trish,

You can ad Oscar if you'd like.

At 8 wks--3.2 lbs.
At 12 wks--5.06 lbs.

Marsha


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm not sure how much Radar is now but he was 6.5lbs at 4 months (16 weeks) Not sure how big he'll get. Radar doesn't eat as much as he used to.

We use the records from the little chart with the shots from the Breeder that we got. Perhaps we need a scale so we can keep track of Radar's weight. It's something to consider....

Derek


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

For the purpose of the spread sheet, Brutus weighed 8.8# at 6 months.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I'm thinking probably 8-9# at 6 months for Radar.

Derek


----------



## lfung5 (Jun 30, 2007)

Trish,
I emailed you my guys stats, but I will post them here too.

Freddie:
10 weeks- 2.8
12 weeks- 3.5
6 months- 7.8
1 yr- 12 lbs
now at 1 yr 8 months is 13lbs and 11inches tall

Scudder:
10 weeks- 4.0
12 weeks-5.0
6 months-10.0
1 1/2 weeks shy of 8 months is 11.5lbs and 9 inches tall

Bella
7 months-4.0 lbs
1 year- 5.6
Now at 3 yrs old is 6.0 and 9 inches tall.
__________________


----------

